# Het. tiger grizzle x het. tiger grizzle=?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone I've heard that I can get all white offspring from this pairing. Is this true?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Pigeonfan,

It is true that homzygous tiger grizzles can be near white, though from photos I have seen (for instance at Frank Mosca's site) they are a little splotchy. Try adding ash-red / dilute or extreme dilute (lemon) to the mix. Might help clear up the dark feathers here and there.

Kind regards, 
Rudolph


----------

